# Yorktown Boat Rental



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

I was in Yorktown a few months ago and fished one day on the pier just over the toll bridge. There was a bait shop near the piedr that carries the license for the pier so people can fish without a license. They also rented boats at the time. Does anyone know hte name or number to that place? I was thinking about takimg my son out for some croaker (are they biting?) this weekend but want to have a boat reserved before drriving all that distance.

Thanks for any info.

- Luther


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I rented there before I got my boat and let me tell you the only good thing about renting there is its location. The guy that rents them is an ok fella but charges out the wazoo. They are flat bottoms and dont take waves well. The one we had I had to hotwire the bildge pump into operation. The boats are waaaay underpowered especially for the coleman as the current rips out there. I think it had a 25hp on a 18ftr...my 18 has a 50hp. Plus you have to be back ontime and refilled with gas or charges apply. Croaker are biting use squid strips and bloodworm. Good luck if ya go


----------



## Re B8 (Dec 11, 2006)

the places name is duck in & out, dont know the number though.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Well we found the place and rented the boat. It was $150 for 12 hours and except for a $25 refundable deposit there were no hidden charges. The boat was a Carolina Skiff (16 or 18 feet I guess) with a 30 horse motor. It had plenty of power for the day we were out. The water was calm so no problems with waves.

Most places we fished produced no fish, but we found a little spot east of the landing and caught about 40 nice sized croaker. We just kept drifting, hopoing to pick up a flounder on the one rod with a flounder rig and minnow. Only one flounder though. Small one.

Smoked 6 of the croaker on the smoker next day and they were awesome. Smoked the whole fish minus scales and guts.

Overall the renting experience was good. Wish the boat had a depth finder though. Would be nice to see dropoffs.

Cheers.

- Luther


----------

